# My 10 gallon



## phil79 (Jun 16, 2010)

Here are some shots of my 10 gallon from when I set it up to what it looks like now.


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice progression! Now all you need is a black background.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice development! The only thing that looks a little out of place is the java in the back center.


----------



## phil79 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks, it's really my first serious go at a planted tank. I was thinking about moving that tall crypt out of there but it would leave an ugly hole in it's place and it may end up looking fine when I finally have the few extra bucks to put some hairgrass in the back left corner. As for the background that will be put on when I move the tank.


----------



## jester61288 (Dec 9, 2010)

very nice setup..are you using co2?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You are doing a great job! Isn't this fun?!


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

Bert H said:


> Nice development! The only thing that looks a little out of place is the java in the back center.





phil79 said:


> I was thinking about moving that tall crypt out of there but it would leave an ugly hole in it's place and it may end up looking fine when I finally have the few extra bucks to put some hairgrass in the back left corner.


Whatever that tall thing in back with the five leaves is, I like it.


----------

